# Lake russel wma



## Coon Dog (Jan 26, 2013)

Ok guys we all have opinions.on certain situations correct. Well i think DNR might be going doggin hogs on lake russel wma with some locals at night. I might be wrong but well i will leave it at that  . Does anyone else no if this is true or have suspicion off this kind off activity going on just asking your thoughts on this


----------



## BigBoar (Jan 26, 2013)

They probably are... seems some get to do whatever they want.  We can't dog hogs on WMAs, but they will if they please.  This happens more than you would think.  How do think some get drawn for hunts every year.


----------



## doubleshot (Jan 27, 2013)

Yep


----------



## Coon Dog (Jan 27, 2013)

BigBoar said:


> They probably are... seems some get to do whatever they want.  We can't dog hogs on WMAs, but they will if they please.  This happens more than you would think.  How do think some get drawn for hunts every year.



160 views only 2 opinions id like to here more


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter (Jan 27, 2013)

I wouldnt be suprised it happens on other wma land.


----------



## MULE (Jan 27, 2013)

I know for a fact there is one that has a son that has hog dogs and they go on them.


----------



## sghoghunter (Jan 27, 2013)

Same way here mule. The one here ain't got a son that hunts it but he has friends that do. Amazing what you can learn by just sitting back and listening.


----------



## outdoorsman 52 (Jan 27, 2013)

Happens all the time in several wmas that's I can think of..


----------



## BigBoar (Jan 28, 2013)

They call it stand by hunting... only the guys that work on the wma's get to hunt "stand by".  Their friends also get the special "stand by" treatment.  The rest of us get told we weren't drawn for the hunt, so we can't hunt.  But they make sure they get on as many hunts as they want.  Go figure, when they have the list of hunters and can scratch names off and then write them in.


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 28, 2013)

Coon Dog said:


> Ok guys we all have opinions.on certain situations correct. Well i think DNR might be going doggin hogs on lake russel wma with some locals at night. I might be wrong but well i will leave it at that  . Does anyone else no if this is true or have suspicion off this kind off activity going on just asking your thoughts on this



Not sure about your situation, but I have heard from locals and a few members here that the Aubrey Corp that owns Pinelog WMA lets Hog Doggers go in there during the off seasons regularly...........I would not be surprised about what you are talkign about though.
They dont want any of the precious swine I so love to chase.


----------



## bubba j (Jan 28, 2013)

I was told by a ex ranger that you could train dogs at lake Russell during a small game season as long as there was no bull dog in the blood.


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter (Jan 28, 2013)

bubba j said:


> I was told by a ex ranger that you could train dogs at lake Russell during a small game season as long as there was no bull dog in the blood.



Who is the one to decide what the blood line is ?


----------



## Bowtech99 (Jan 29, 2013)

Get a pack of coonhounds and join in. Dont let them have all the fun!


----------



## madison daniel (Jan 29, 2013)

I know they do it on pinelog I saw it for myself bc I was wondering why I couldn't run my dogs they said bc these people lease the land to the government for the wma to be their


----------



## madison daniel (Jan 29, 2013)

Game wardens were right their with them


----------



## bubba j (Jan 31, 2013)

NEGA Hog Hunter said:


> Who is the one to decide what the blood line is ?



I guess they just dont want the liability incase someone gets bit. My dogs are not bull dogs its a genetic defect that gives them an underbite.


----------



## oldways (Jan 31, 2013)

I got a couple square headed curdogs most folks would call bulldogs. It just sound to like Goverment doin what Goverment does best.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 31, 2013)

madison daniel said:


> Game wardens were right their with them


And pinelog dont even have a coon season. Which is crazy! Run hog dogs but not coon. Course I guess they figure dont anybody know the back way in lol


----------



## Grover Willis (Jan 31, 2013)

madison daniel said:


> I know they do it on pinelog I saw it for myself bc I was wondering why I couldn't run my dogs they said bc these people lease the land to the government for the wma to be their



This is somewhat the truth. the land owners have what they agree to in the lease with the state. although it is a wma, most of the time corn or something is grown on the land by the land owners. so if hogs destroy your corn on property that you lease to the state...... you would be wise to include hog removal in the deal. this has nothing to do with wma rules. if you are the land owner then you call the shots. nothing wrong with that as far as i am concerned.


----------



## Beasley (Feb 10, 2013)

i hear the same stuff is going on at Tuckahoe wma right now


----------



## ngacoons (Feb 10, 2013)

i coon hunt on russel wma 5 nights a week or more for the past 5 years and i have been checked by a warden once..only once..their interaction on russel is - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - poor and im pretty sure not certain but the pursuit and/or catching of hogs on any wma is prohibited unless speciafically noted..so they is always a chance for a yelllow receipt for getting caught


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter (Feb 10, 2013)

It  gets Hog  Hunted .


----------



## ngacoons (Feb 10, 2013)

im 110% sure that it does wink wink coon dogs are trashy wink wink i just dont see many coon hunters up there other than the select few that i know cause they never anyone in there where the hogs are cause i know where the major population of them are but hey them big squirrel hunters may be the ones the gw's are hunting with


----------

